# Club Laguna Madre, Port Mansfield, TX.



## JCrouch (Nov 9, 2013)

Club Laguna Madre is a prestigious club located on the Laguna Madre Bay in Port Mansfield, TX. The Club includes an active membership who uses the facility for recreation, socializing meeting new friends, and entertaining clients and family. Diverse business, ethnic backgrounds and age groups represent our membership. Club Laguna Madre is Nestled just steps from one of the top 5 fishing bays in the world and the environment is comfortable and secluded. Port Mansfield also offers an airstrip to accommodate your private plane. 

Private Club for Members only! Club Laguna Madre is in the early stages of planning and development. This is cutting edge and offers you an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor. 

Club Laguna Madre is trulyâ€ A Home Away From Homeâ€ and will be offered to only 25 members! What does that mean to you as a Member? It allows you and 3 guest unlimited use of the Amenities at no additional cost during your stay. Just bring your food and clothes! Everything else will be provided for you and your guest. 

Membership fee is $50,000.00. The Membership is non-transferable and cannot be sold. You would be allowed to put the membership into your Childâ€™s name if they are over the age of 18 and that way they can enjoy the membership for their lifetime. 

Life Time Membership Reverts to 533 North Shore, INC. Also there is a $150.00 per month automatic bank draft maintenance fee. 

We are looking to sell these very quickly so if you have anyone that might want something like this, let me knowâ€¦.I will be glad to talk with them! 

Please contact Janice Crouch at 956-245-0443


----------

